# Stingray Year Made



## schwinnman (Jun 1, 2016)

I have a stingray bike frame free the serial on it is bf37199 what year is that and any pics of it new so I know what needs to put on it to bring back to life ? Thanks for any help


----------



## vastingray (Jun 1, 2016)

It's a feb 1970


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jun 2, 2016)

We need a picture of the frame to determine what you need.... Could be anything from a coaster standard to a krate ....


----------



## schwinnman (Jun 2, 2016)

OK this how I found it side of road with free sign on it . Someone painted it twice the original colour looks to be a sparkling green than sky blue now red front rim looks to be a s7 .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2016)

With a name like "schwinnman" I'd think you would be all over this! Seriously though you can search the Schwinn catalogs online and get a good idea of what it needs although restoring this bike would probably be more expensive than what it would be worth finished. V/r Shawn


----------

